# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  مشکل در دسترسی به پوشه های share

## akram.koolabadi

سلام من وقتی میخوام به فایل هاس share  شده دسترسی پیدا کنم پیغام خطای زیر میاد
photo_2017-11-11_22-14-42.jpg
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------

